# سؤال الى الاخوة المهندسين



## مصطفى ابو الورد (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... اخوتي الاعزاء ماهو الرمز الكيميائي لمادتي ( التايلوز-والسيمسول ) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

